# Which stereo receiver for music only?



## D Unit (May 14, 2012)

I want to try to build a custom set of stereo speakers from parts express for my PC and want to power them with a receiver. I want to keep it cheap and buy one from Craigs, but does it matter which receiver I get? I'm looking to spend about $100 used or new.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

Denon./marantz, onkyo,yamaha,pioneer should all be fine.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Not a receiver, but what about this:
Dayton Audio DTA-100a Class-T Digital Amplifier 50 WPC Provides Power To Computer Speakers, Bookshelf Speakers, Headphones, And More! 300-383

I'm using one in my garage and its pretty awesome.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

The 100 dollar Sherwood reciever on PE doesn't look too bad. Also available at Radio Shack.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

MLS said:


> The 100 dollar Sherwood reciever on PE doesn't look too bad. Also available at Radio Shack.


I'd do this. My parents have it and it is splendid.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ray21 said:


> Not a receiver, but what about this:
> Dayton Audio DTA-100a Class-T Digital Amplifier 50 WPC Provides Power To Computer Speakers, Bookshelf Speakers, Headphones, And More! 300-383
> 
> I'm using one in my garage and its pretty awesome.


Any drawbacks you've found so far? I am looking to power a set of bookshelves in my bedroom (unloading "traditional" receiver to clean up a bit).


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

its_bacon12 said:


> I'd do this. My parents have it and it is splendid.


Interesting.. 

I am looking for a 2.1 stereo receiver and other components to recommend to my parents. My dad recently asked me to help build an audio system. However, they're not audiophiles, so they're not ready to spend big dollars on audio. And most importantly, the system has to be dead simple to use. They also want a cassette receiver. I guess I will need to hit garage sales for that.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Check out audiogon.com

Look for a used NAD the BEE models are very nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Personally I am a fan of the Yamaha RX series receivers. They always sound very dynamic. The 750, 770, 777, 797 were the top models starting in the late 80s to the 797 that is still being built. You can buy the RX-750 & the RX-770 on eBay for $100.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I drove to Fry's electronics in Austin today. I picked up a couple of Infinity Primus P363 3-way speakers ($100 each on sale this week) and a Harman Kardon AVR 1565 receiver for $200, also on sale. I have no idea how this combo will sound.

The reason I bought the Infinity's is because everyone seems to be saying that they're a good speaker for the money, even when sold for $200 each. I figure, there is no way I am going to beat them with any other $100 speaker (such as Polk Monitor 50). I didn't have a chance to audition the Infinities. I did like the sound of 2-way Polk TSI300s MTMs and other speakers from this family in store, but the TSI300 cost $200 a pop...not bad price but I really want to see how far can I get with a $100 speaker..

Now my primary concern is the safety of the speaker mesh. There is a bandit cat in the house who will certainly try to scratch this.


----------

